# Weird eggs!!



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a buff Orpington hen that lays an egg a day usually. A few weeks ago she stopped laying for a couple weeks then started back but her eggs are now very rough like sand paper and sometimes lumpy. Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Has your flock shown any signs of illness of late? Sometimes weird eggs can be caused by Infectious Bronchitis. 

But if no illness has been present (don't panic!) sometimes when a hen starts laying again after a break, her reproductive system just hiccups a bit, and you'll get some weird eggs. How old is she?


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Has your flock shown any signs of illness of late? Sometimes weird eggs can be caused by Infectious Bronchitis.
> 
> But if no illness has been present (don't panic!) sometimes when a hen starts laying again after a break, her reproductive system just hiccups a bit, and you'll get some weird eggs. How old is she?


No they haven't been sick or anything like that. Although she did have something stinky that looked like it may have been part of an egg or something. I very easily pulled it out. And kept an eye on her to see if something was wrong with her but she eats normal and acts fine.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Has your flock shown any signs of illness of late? Sometimes weird eggs can be caused by Infectious Bronchitis.
> 
> But if no illness has been present (don't panic!) sometimes when a hen starts laying again after a break, her reproductive system just hiccups a bit, and you'll get some weird eggs. How old is she?


Not sure how old she is .i purchased her to keep my rooster company when a fox got all of his hens. I've had her about 6-8 months.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Has she laid any other eggs since that one? If so, do they all look like that, wrinkled and with bumps?


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Has she laid any other eggs since that one? If so, do they all look like that, wrinkled and with bumps?


They all look like that. Some are worse than others.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Has she laid any other eggs since that one? If so, do they all look like that, wrinkled and with bumps?


And they feel just like 20 grit sand paper.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh dear. And you bought her from someone else?

I am willing to bet that at one time she had Infectious Bronchitis. That would explain the texture of her eggs.

My honest, pragmatic, hard-nosed advice? (You may not want to hear this, it is not good news I fear.)

Cull her, or sell her down the road (the less responsible of the two choices.) And unfortunately, I would be concerned about your rooster too, as she may have infected him. But if you are very emotionally attached to him, then keep them both until such time as he passes, and then cull her.

But do not obtain any more birds, as she is likely a carrier, and they may get sick and have the same thing happen. I know this is hard to hear. It is likely why she was being sold, because the people who sold her knew she had been sick and had this problem and didn't want to deal with her.

I really am sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings. But from what you are describing, it's what you're dealing with. If you Google Infectious Bronchitis in Poultry and look at the images of the eggs, you'll see what I mean. And if you read the info at this link, you'll find out more about it:http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/disviral.htm#ib

I am very sorry.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Oh dear. And you bought her from someone else?
> 
> I am willing to bet that at one time she had Infectious Bronchitis. That would explain the texture of her eggs.
> 
> ...


I looked it up and I agree her eggs do look like the pics of infectious bronchitis but wouldn't she show some kind of symptoms or something. She layed big beautiful eggs every day for months before this started and she and my rooster are the only 2 chickens.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

When my orps just started laying some of them had sandpapery eggs. It took awhile but they did go turn normal.... They never showed illness so I didn't really think much of it. Maybe someone else has another theory?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Erica4481 said:


> I looked it up and I agree her eggs do look like the pics of infectious bronchitis but wouldn't she show some kind of symptoms or something. She layed big beautiful eggs every day for months before this started and she and my rooster are the only 2 chickens.


Hmm. Did this sandpaper thing start after she molted, and stopped laying for a while? Sometimes when they start up again after a period of not molting, the eggs do look weird. I think that's because they're using so many nutrients to build new feathers, not as much goes into eggs, so the eggs look odd for a while.

Hopefully I am completely wrong (I do hope!) and this wasn't IB. I would watch her for a while, and see what happens.

The other thing to ask is, did you recently change feed? Did you recently add in a different type of oyster shell or grit? Did you recently start adding apple cider vinegar? That might change how egg shells are being processed I'd think.

And if you aren't adding ACV to the water, a splash in each water pan can't hurt and might help even things out a bit.

As I said, I hope I am wrong about the IB.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Hmm. Did this sandpaper thing start after she molted, and stopped laying for a while? Sometimes when they start up again after a period of not molting, the eggs do look weird. I think that's because they're using so many nutrients to build new feathers, not as much goes into eggs, so the eggs look odd for a while.
> 
> Hopefully I am completely wrong (I do hope!) and this wasn't IB. I would watch her for a while, and see what happens.
> 
> ...


I'm not a chicken expert by far. But when they molt they lose their feathers right? I haven't noticed her losing any feathers? When and how often do they molt? I've only had chickens for a year.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, when chickens molt they do lose feathers in stages, not all at once. And you'll see "pin feathers" which are new ones growing in which are covered with a sheath of protective covering which eventually sloughs off once the feather has grown all the way in. 

If she has not molted yet, that ditches that theory. Hmmm.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

I have two hens that lay eggs like that, they have since they first started laying. The eggs hatch fine, taste fine, and don't seem to bother the girls to lay them.

My understanding is it is how the birds deposits the color on the eggs during creation, ending up with easy or sandpaper texture.

If you don't see anything worrisome other than textured eggs, I don't think you have any cause for alarm


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sweetened said:


> I have two hens that lay eggs like that, they have since they first started laying. The eggs hatch fine, taste fine, and don't seem to bother the girls to lay them.
> 
> My understanding is it is how the birds deposits the color on the eggs during creation, ending up with easy or sandpaper texture.
> 
> If you don't see anything worrisome other than textured eggs, I don't think you have any cause for alarm


Thanks . I was wondering if they would hatch like that? I've got a few under my bantam cochin that should hatch in a couple weeks.


----------



## Landis (Apr 14, 2013)

I was wondering, what signs do you get when they are about to lay?


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Landis said:


> I was wondering, what signs do you get when they are about to lay?


Do you mean when they are about to start laying eggs for the first time?


----------



## Landis (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes they are about 14-15 weeks old


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Signs that your young pullet is getting ready to come into lay include the fact that her comb will get larger and redder, her face will get red rather than pink, and she will begin to "squat" submissively when you reach down to pick her up. 

As well, a hen or pullet who is in lay will have a moist, pink vent, and a wide, plump pelvis. With large fowl, check the space above her vent on her abdomen, feeling with your hand until you find the two pelvic bones. On a large hen, 3 fingers should be able to fit between those bones on a hen that is currently laying. If you can only fit 2 fingers, the hen is not laying. On a bantam, you have to consider the size of the hen and egg.

Additionally, she may get a little louder right before she begins, often squawking loudly in or around the nest boxes, since she is experiencing new instincts, and she may not be sure exactly what they are telling her to do, yet. 

She may go in and out of nest boxes looking for a safe place, and she may try to drive the other hens away from possible egg depositories if she is feeling protective. After she gets used to the process, things will go more smoothly and she will be less irritable.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Landis said:


> Yes they are about 14-15 weeks old


Plus, it depends on the breed. Some production breeds will lay as early as 16 weeks. Other, dual purpose breeds might not lay until 5 to 6 months.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Plus, it depends on the breed. Some production breeds will lay as early as 16 weeks. Other, dual purpose breeds might not lay until 5 to 6 months.


My cochin bantams didn't start laying until the were 8 months old.


----------

